# cheap\basic studio room treatment,placement,sub,monitors



## Kim T Melhus (Aug 21, 2017)

Room :Rectangular Room 220cm x 320cm(86inch x 126inch) a window on the side wall

38%
72.60 cm(28,7inch) between speakers 27¨screen=65cm(25.6inch)

Head to Main Wall: 121.6cm(47.9inch)
Speaker From Main wall 58.73cm(23,1inch)
Speaker From Side wall 73.7cm(29inch)

Q1:Is this measure okey?? any better setup for the room size?

Gear:
JBL Lsr305 monitors jblpro.com/www/products/recording-broadcast/3-series/lsr305
JBL lsr310s sub jblpro.com/www/products/recording-broadcast/3-series/lsr310s
27inch screen(about 65cm width)

Q2:
will i have trouble with the lsr310s subwoofer in such a small room? can a "superchunk" basstrap on the front wall from the floor to the sealing help? any other suggestion?
Q3:
Should i place the sub between the monitors slightly over the center the same distance from the wall as the lsr305 monitors?
any better suggestion on the better placement as a startingpoint?
Q4:
What cheap\basic room acoustics treatment should i considering buying ?on what side of the wall? not any too expensive and preferably homemade\diy
Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

JBL never made a sub that was worth a flip. I could make some recommendations, but it appears you don’t live in the States. In most rooms, the best sub placement is in or near a corner with no breaks in the wall in either direction.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Kim T Melhus (Aug 21, 2017)

Oh..sorry I was a little unclear..I already have the sub and monitors..also it is for producing and mixing not home theater.


----------



## n_jagan_eee (Jan 11, 2018)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> JBL never made a sub that was worth a flip. I could make some recommendations, but it appears you don’t live in the States. In most rooms, the best sub placement is in or near a corner with no breaks in the wall in either direction.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


i am unclear with the phrase
"near a corner with no breaks in the wall in either direction"

can u explain in detail or with picture?

thanks
jagan


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah, I could have been a little clearer – sorry. A doorway, for instance. Or something like a pass-through window/opening between a kitchen and dining room.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## n_jagan_eee (Jan 11, 2018)

My doubt is cleared. Reg the sub woofer placement i thought not to place near the wall behind or side walls. But ur opinion differs. Can u explain what is the reason to place near the corners ?


----------

